# Recent Highland photos



## allenacres (Aug 30, 2008)

Me and Wellington, he was born 04/17/08







with Hope our malamute troublemaker  , she is a little over a year old.





Wellington again





Giant playpen?





Slow roast getting close





and our bull Talisker come closer for a visit





I cant tell you how much I love round bales compared to feeding square bales!


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Aug 30, 2008)

Beautiful! I also like the way Hope sits!


----------



## wynedot55 (Aug 30, 2008)

those are some goodlooking calves.your bull is nice looking as well.calves love climbing in the bale feeders.round bales easier to feed.because you dont have to put hay out everyday.an its easier on your back.


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 30, 2008)

Beautiful Scottish beef there!  Bet they have some difficulty figuring how to get those horns into the feeder!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 30, 2008)

Beautiful animals! I've always loved the looks of the Highland.


----------



## amysflock (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice pics, Amy!

Will I see you at the Puyallup Fair for the Highland Show on the 19th? Not sure yet if my hubby can make it, but I'll be there for sure.


----------



## allenacres (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you. Im not exactly sure I will be at the Highland show, hubby and I might be attending on saturday instead... I got behind on things and was too late to send in entry forms to enter the show. Maybe next year?


----------



## allenacres (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey Amy. I asked hubby if he really wanted to go to the fair on sat. and he said no (been there done that). So that gets me off the hook and I can go friday. ;-) So I will look for you at the show on friday am. I can introduce you to some of the highland folks if you would like, some of the local owners should be showing. 
Now my question is how will I find you?


----------



## amyquilt (Sep 7, 2008)

I just love the Highlands!!!  They are such unique looking cows.  Doubt I'll ever be a proud owner, though. :-(


----------



## amysflock (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi, Amy! Yay, looking forward to meeting you in person at the show!

I will be able to find you for sure, since I've now seen your photos (in this post). I am tall - about 5'9", with dark hair and glasses...likely wearing jeans and a t-shirt (that narrows it down, huh?!). I'm guessing there won't be tons of people there, so I'll keep my eyes peeled for you.

We would love to meet some other folks...we have so many questions, especially as Bridgit's (heifer) due date approaches in the next month or so...yikes!

See ya the 19th!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Sep 8, 2008)

You could make BYCow tags to wear and then you would know each other. Plus, it would advertise BYCows.


----------



## wynedot55 (Sep 8, 2008)

yeah thats how theyd know eachother.


----------

